# My First Button



## joem (Aug 6, 2010)

Well after a few errors and a few rocovery of liquid I now have my first button. I'm no longer a computer gold recovery virgin.
This pic is next to a dime
thanks to everyone


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 6, 2010)

Cool,now you need to put that one away to save.
Or get some more and melt it all together for an ingot.
I sold my first gold,and wish I didn't now.I am trying to 
save all I process from now on.And get spending money
from the base metal scrap and wire,and whole boards.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 6, 2010)

.30 grams, good work there.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Joe, that's a beatiful first baby! Congratulations!

Barren I'm OK, I just got back from CA. I have the gold, but haven't processed yet. I sluiced & got 6 dwt, plus bought another 4 dwt., so I came back with 1/2 oz. It was a good trip. Might go back late sept. We'll see.  

Phil


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 7, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Hey Joe, that's a beatiful first baby! Congratulations!
> 
> Barren I'm OK, I just got back from CA. I have the gold, but haven't processed yet. I sluiced & got 6 dwt, plus bought another 4 dwt., so I came back with 1/2 oz. It was a good trip. Might go back late sept. We'll see.
> 
> Phil



Excellent.
8)


----------



## darshevo (Aug 7, 2010)

Thats a bee-you-ti-ful shiny! Congrats!

-Lance


----------



## joem (Sep 28, 2010)

I finally remembered to bring my nugget with me where I sell my scrap karat gold. they tested it and it came back .3 grams of 22k.
Not bad for my first try even with my bumbling mistakes. 
and for all those new members ...just follow lasersteve's videos.


----------



## gotthebug2 (Sep 29, 2010)

Congrats Joem 8) ;
I agree with you on following the videos and reading.
Hopefully soon my first button will appear.


----------

